# Spouse Visa 62,500 GBP Requirement - Details?



## BeeMan038 (Jun 26, 2014)

I posted here some months ago regarding my possibly marrying a girl from the UK and how to get over to the UK on a VISA, and it was quite problematic and still is. A lot of people were telling me to take it one step at a time and to meet her first. Well, I did, and it was as magical as we thought it would be, if not more, and we really do want to be together - It's actually poignantly difficult to be away from her right now, but we can cry over that somewhere else. I have a job making good money in the US and I will be continuing that job once I move (I telecommute for an accounting firm that has happily approved this move), but my income doesn't count towards the financial requirement for support. She has to sponsor me, or we have to have a certain amount of savings in accounts:

So, there is my concern. I don't have 62,500 GBP, but I might be able to get a family member to help me out. What concerns should I have? I think it goes without saying that I will have the 62,500 GBP for 6 months BEFORE I apply for the Spouse Visa, but obviously if my VISA is approved, when I move to the UK, because I will be making good money, I am going to just pay the money back in full as my salary can easily support my spouse and I in the UK. I imagine immigration would NOT want to know this since their intent is that the 62,500 GBP be security for us "until I find a job" (which I already have and will continue to have).

Do you see what I am getting at? I want to follow the rules. I am not looking to navigate around them - I am looking for advice on how to do this correctly, but also keeping the reality of the situation intact...

Let's take all other Spouse Visa Components out of the equation....I know there are other things that need to be considered NOT related to the financial requirement, but the financial requirement, and what immigration is going to want to see from me, will be a concern. 

One SPECIFIC question comes to mind...Do I have to be MARRIED to her for the six months that I have this 62,500 GBP or are those two events not related?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Family can gift you money but it has to be a no strings attached gift. You are describing a loan which is not acceptable.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you want to follow the rules, follow the rules.


----------



## BeeMan038 (Jun 26, 2014)

You know what, thanks...Just delete my account. I don't need to see crap like "If you want to follow the rules, follow the rules" - I am trying to be genuine here and to get real advice...I don't need to be made to feel like I have some ulterior motive.....


----------



## BeeMan038 (Jun 26, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Family can gift you money but it has to be a no strings attached gift. You are describing a loan which is not acceptable.


Thanks, Nyclon


----------



## antonydb (Sep 29, 2014)

Those two are unrelated. Proving you have maintained relationship for the required amount of time is a different part of the process and doesn't affect the financial requirements.

For anyone else who's interested, to meet the minimum financial requirements:

i) The applicant must have been earning over £18,600 per year and employed for the past 6 months.

ii)
a) They (one or both) must show they have held over £62,500 in cash savings for the entire past 6 months. This figure is calculated like this £16,000 + £18,600 x 2.5 (2.5 years being the length of your visa).

or;

b) The sponsor must be earning a salary over £18,600 per year and show they've been working for the past 6 months. If the sponsor has been working outside the UK and is planning on returning as well, they need to show they have a job offer (contract signed) or have secured a job earning at least £18,600 per year. This usually means the sponsor has to go ahead of the applicant because you need the job offer before the visa. The UK Immigration seem content with splitting up families or deterring applicants this way.


----------

